# Quarantine who??? Thoughts on my new additions???



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

We FINALLY got these 2 home after a two month wait. Our daughter will be showing the doeling (solid red/born June 2019) and the buckling will just be a herd sire (but looking to produce "show" stock/born Dec. 2019).

I know very little about confirmation, so anything will help!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Not real good about conformation either! But they look like very nice additions:inlove::inlove:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My _very_ limited knowledge of conformation tells me that I think the doe has rather weak pasterns. You could maybe help that out a bit with some more level hoof trimming, depending on what it looks like down there. They are both beautiful though, I especially love the doe's coat. Nice and shiny red!


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

We bought the buck (online) at 2 months old. We couldn't pick him up until yesterday. (3 hours away...state shut down...ugh). I was shocked when they led him out! Testosterone does a body good! Lol He is post legged, but I'm not sure what else.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Red doe.
Strong on her feet.
Only thing bad I see is toeing out.
But with a good trim, she may correct.
Won't know until you try. 
Needs a bit more width, but not bad.

The 2nd doe toes out as well, hard to judge through all the hair. 
But what I can see, she looks good.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> The 2nd doe toes out as well, hard to judge through all the hair.
> But what I can see, she looks good.


It is a buck actually. Think you missed that.


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Red doe.
> Strong on her feet.
> Only thing bad I see is toeing out.
> But with a good trim, she may correct.
> ...


Yay!!! Our first goats worth a toot! We bought them only through pictures and they have exceeded expectations, honestly. Even after 3 hours in the car (and never having any type of lead on) they let us pose them without too much effort.

It is really hard to find quality goats in my area, and when these 2 came up on our radar I jumped on them! Our daughter will be entering some virtual shows with the red doe, and so knowing this will help tremendously.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee: I did miss that, LOL.

But seeing the pic, I see no hanging chads or area under the the belly thingy.


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> It is a buck actually. Think you missed that.


I don't think he would care.  I've got him sharing a fence line with some mature does and they see him as a pansy anyways. Lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

The buck looks a bit feminine for his age. How much does he weigh? His coat is a little rough, so I’d run a fecal to be safe.


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

He's got some "chads"

A lady was there before use picking up her goats and she kept trying to buy him. Cracked me up, but he is a stunner! His twin is a silver dapple. We couldn't afford him. Lol


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

CountyLineAcres said:


> The buck looks a bit feminine for his age. How much does he weigh? His coat is a little rough, so I'd run a fecal to be safe.


According to the breeder he had a run in with mites last month (along with 3 other bucks). They called a vet in to put them on a treatment plan.

I am not sure on weight, but he swallows my 40lb wethers.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That’s too bad! Sorry to hear it. Mites have been something else this year.


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

I can try to get better pictures. He is by far the nicest we could afford, so we can deal with some femininity.  He has already coated himself in his love juices and is running the shared fence line like a maniac. Lol

Fingers crossed the ABGA can quickly sort out registration and DNA. We are looking for January kids from him.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad you're improving your herd! Good luck on your adventure.  January should be fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

He is 65 lbs and definitely not halter broken. Lol whew!


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

You can see one of our wethers in the background. He is a definite step up regardless. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

svgoats said:


> definitely not halter broken


 Ugh, been there done that, still doing that. 
He's not feminine he just understands his feelings well . I like his coat color he looks like he got chocolate syrup dumped on top of him.


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

Our daughter finally got to meet her new goats! Needless to say, she was thrilled. It was only the 2nd time the doe had a halter on and Boss Lady walked her 2 laps around the pen without too much fuss.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are both very nice! Im sure your daughter will have that doe showring ready in no time. She has alot of time to spoil that doeling! Congrats!


----------

